# Comcast Sportsnet Chicago



## OrangeandBlue33 (Dec 15, 2003)

Does anyone know if/when this will be added to the Dish Network lineup? There have been and are some college football games that I'm missing.

Thanks!

OrangeandBlue33


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

It is currently uplinked along with the other new Comcast RSN CSN West. No official information yet as to when or IF it will be available, but there is a retailer chat this coming Thursday. If I see anything interesting from that, I'll be sure to let you and everybody else know.


----------



## OrangeandBlue33 (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks Adam! I'll be looking forward to hear what's going on.

OrangeandBlue33


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Comcast Sportsnet Chicago has finally arrived on Direc Tv Today Friday November 5, 2004. It is on channel 640 on Direc Tv. I don't know when it's scheduled to appear on Dish. I am assuming it will launch soon because Basketball season is underway and Comcast Sportsnet Chicago is the new RSN home for the Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

According to the following, both comcast sportsnet Chicago and Sacramento are launching tomorrow.

http://www.blackhawkzone.com/forum/...ction=display;threadid=18522;start=0#lastPost


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Well we are still waiting for the networks to appear. I was hoping the Bulls game would be on Saturday ... but not to be! D* has the two channels up ... get with it E*.



HawkFan19 said:


> According to the following, both comcast sportsnet Chicago and Sacramento are launching tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.blackhawkzone.com/forum/...ction=display;threadid=18522;start=0#lastPost


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Guys, be sure to check the "Alternate" sports channels while CSN and Dish hammer out their deals. There have been a couple of CSN games on these channels in since Friday.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> Guys, be sure to check the "Alternate" sports channels while CSN and Dish hammer out their deals. There have been a couple of CSN games on these channels in since Friday.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


I live in Davenport Iowa and we had the Bulls listed on the Alternate only to be blacked out. We've always received all the Bulls games... I just wish they would get 429 up and running.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Mine was blacked out ... Fox Chicago is my RSN and it was blacked out according to the guide. Looked like it was the fox Midwest version though! I did not see anything else!



TNGTony said:


> Guys, be sure to check the "Alternate" sports channels while CSN and Dish hammer out their deals. There have been a couple of CSN games on these channels in since Friday.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

gopherscot said:


> Mine was blacked out ... Fox Chicago is my RSN and it was blacked out according to the guide. Looked like it was the fox Midwest version though! I did not see anything else!


Fox Chicago no longer has the rights to the Bulls, Hawks, Cubs or Sox. There is no reason that it should have been blacked out last night, it was carrying a college football game. 448 was carrying the FSN Midwest feed of the Bulls Pacers game, it would have been blacked out in the Chicago area even if CSN Chicago would have been up & running. If FSN Chicago is your RSN, then you now have 2 RSN, FSN & CSN. We now just need E* & CSN to reach an agreement so that the channel can be activated.

My HOPE (Wish) is that maybe the reason it is taking E* longer to reach an agreement that it did D* is that maybe they are trying to figure out a way to carry the HD home broadcasts as well. THey could use the NBA HD channel 9466, and I've read that 9465 may be up too. These could be used to put up the HD broadcasts of RSNs when they are on. Rotate broadcasts, there probably would be very little overlap. GIve the NBATV national broacasts 1st priority. This could be done, lets just hope that E* thinks along these same lines.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

I know the games are no longer on Fox Chicago ... but they did not show up on the alternate channels as well. Just on Fox Midwest ... which blacked them out (but his game showed up on the alternate channel ... only to be blacked out!)



Sparkman87 said:


> Fox Chicago no longer has the rights to the Bulls, Hawks, Cubs or Sox. There is no reason that it should have been blacked out last night, it was carrying a college football game. 448 was carrying the FSN Midwest feed of the Bulls Pacers game, it would have been blacked out in the Chicago area even if CSN Chicago would have been up & running. If FSN Chicago is your RSN, then you now have 2 RSN, FSN & CSN. We now just need E* & CSN to reach an agreement so that the channel can be activated.
> 
> My HOPE (Wish) is that maybe the reason it is taking E* longer to reach an agreement that it did D* is that maybe they are trying to figure out a way to carry the HD home broadcasts as well. THey could use the NBA HD channel 9466, and I've read that 9465 may be up too. These could be used to put up the HD broadcasts of RSNs when they are on. Rotate broadcasts, there probably would be very little overlap. GIve the NBATV national broacasts 1st priority. This could be done, lets just hope that E* thinks along these same lines.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

i had it on the Alt channel but it was aswell blacked out


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gopherscot said:


> I know the games are no longer on Fox Chicago ... but they did not show up on the alternate channels as well. Just on Fox Midwest ... which blacked them out (but his game showed up on the alternate channel ... only to be blacked out!)


It did NOT show up on the alternate channel due to any action or inaction by E* or CSN. It would have been on the alternative channel regardless of if E* had the game on CSN. It was put on the alternative channel by FSN Midwest to serve Indiana Pacer fans. The broadcast had NOTHING to do with the Bulls except that's the team the Pacers happened to be playing.

The FSN Chicago and FSN Midwest feeds were the college games, not the Pacers. One had to turn to ALT4 (or watch cable in a city that used the alternate feed) to get the Pacers game.

OK? Understand?

JL


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

The game was not on ... period! Tony was saying to check the alternate channels ... which we did and the only version of the game was Fox Midwest's version ... which was blacked out. Understand? or get it?

JL[/QUOTE]


----------



## DishNet_Fan (Oct 14, 2003)

Screw it! For the next game, I'm going out on the back porch, turning on the radio, lighting up a cigar and lounging in my easy chair. You can't hardly watch a damn basketball game on TV anymore....  :nono2:  :nono2:


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I heard CBC had the game on ALT 4!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I hope they get a deal soon. It's beginning to look like a torture drill for the fans.

BTW: The HD channels mentioned above are not separate channels. They all timeshare space with the HDPPV channel.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

You can always hear the Bulls games if you get a Sirius Satellite Radio. No Blackout on there. This channel Comcast Sports Net Chicago is Comcast. We all know how they don't like there channels to be up on Satellite. Anyhow I read somewhere that The Only way that Comcast could carry the major Chicago Sports teams was if a Satellite Deal was worked out. To many transplanted Cubs fans scattered all throughout the country for this channel to be left off Satellite. Direc Tv finally got the channel up and Running last Friday. Hope all you E* viewers get this channel very soon.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

DISH Network is working very hard at this moment to reach an agreement with Comcast Sports Networks. We fully expect to be successful in securing this sports network for our customers in the Chicago and Sacramento area within the coming week.


that is posted in the programming/sports page


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

groomsy said:


> DISH Network is working very hard at this moment to reach an agreement with Comcast Sports Networks. We fully expect to be successful in securing this sports network for our customers in the Chicago and Sacramento area within the coming week.
> 
> that is posted in the programming/sports page


Dish is starting to sound like a broken record... does anyone have anything concrete about them adding CSN Chicago?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, The CSN Chicago feed is in League Pass tonight. Not that it helps Chicago subs any.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

And the Chicago feed is blacked out for me ... and it is my RSM.    



JohnH said:


> Well, The CSN Chicago feed is in League Pass tonight. Not that it helps Chicago subs any.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Well, The CSN Chicago feed is in League Pass tonight. Not that it helps Chicago subs any.


wow who's running that place, humpty dumpty. geez.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

gopherscot said:


> And the Chicago feed is blacked out for me ... and it is my RSM.


No, it is not your RSN. It will be one of your RSNs when E* reaches an agreement with CSN (or you subscribe to a service that has reached such an agreement), but it is not yours yet.

JL


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

I think we all know that ... especially since Fox Chicago is my current one! It is just common sense that Comcast Chicago will be one as well. But you are right, if you want to be technical, since we do not have it yet, it is not my RSN. Out of curriosity was this game on for the rest of the country .. or was I just blacked out ... since it is in my market!



justalurker said:


> No, it is not your RSN. It will be one of your RSNs when E* reaches an agreement with CSN (or you subscribe to a service that has reached such an agreement), but it is not yours yet.
> 
> JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

It was blacked out for you as League Pass is an Out of Market package. Looked good here, though. If you see a channel 429 on your receiver there may be reason to cheer. Could showup at anytime, not that it necessarilly will.

League Pass free preview is over, so I guess the Bulls on WGN is it for a while here.

Maybe E* will get it together soon for the Chicago market and Sacramento Market.


----------



## asmith (Mar 25, 2004)

It look like they will not be added today. Everyone who wants these channels should start calling dish now


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

asmith said:


> It look like they will not be added today. Everyone who wants these channels should start calling dish now


Called again today and will call every day until they add it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm sure Charlie will get that Chicago rsn; we all know how much he loves sports. Didn't you see how quickly he got the deal done with new Denver rsn. I am sure that he will get a deal done with that Chicago rsn as soon as he gets the YES network deal done....he he he


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

According to an SBC/Dish representive that I talked to, there are currently no plans to add the channel. 

When I asked about rumors about the channel being uplinked and added, she mentioned that Dish will likely not carry the channel.

Take it for what it is worth.

Time to switch to Directv.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

ChicagoGuy63 said:


> According to an SBC/Dish representive that I talked to, there are currently no plans to add the channel.
> 
> When I asked about rumors about the channel being uplinked and added, she mentioned that Dish will likely not carry the channel.
> 
> ...


This representative has no idea what he or she is talking about. Dish is in negotiations with Comcast and will eventually have the channel. Par for the course, the DISH customer reps are wrong most of the time, now you have the SBC people spouting off B.S.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

Well it seems that this Chicago rsn will not be added anytime soon. You can either switch to D* now. Or you can be like me and wait 3 years before switching to D*. When it comes to sports D* can get it but E* is just too cheap to do so...

Bottom line: Charlie is just too cheap to spend the money to compete with D*...when i comes to sports programming. 

Hmm Charlie is from Colorado right?...denver rsn? At least he looks out for his own...


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok, so the reps dont know what they are talking about, then what the hell is the holdout.

All the cable systems in Chicago and Directtv now carry this channel. Dish Network is the only provider that doesnt carry it. I dont know why they are holding out, but if they don't get their act together, they are going to lose most of their subscribers in the Chicagoland area. Why should I not switch over.

I originally told myself that if Dish didnt have it by the end of the year i was switching. Why should I wait. 

Dish likely wants a better deal than Directv got. Stop being so god damn cheap and take the deal that Directv got.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

i am thinking of switching to Direct, and i am going to call Dish and ask them about the channel and if they give me **** answers i will switch.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

Directv has caved in many times before and DISH has gotten a better deal. You may think that Charlie is being an a'hole but in this circumstance he is helping the customer over the long haul. If he doen't fight this now, Comcast will continue rolling out RSNs elsewhere and essentially use its monopoly power to extract high prices. This will only result in higher prices for customers. You can rest assured that Jerry Reinsdorf is pissed that the Bull's games are not being broadcast on DISH. The RSNs are not commercial free; rather they make most of their money off of the commercials. Lower viewership means lower payments from advertisers. Since Comcast Chicago is a joint venture between Comcast and the teams, Jerry is not going to be happy if no deal is cut with E*. My guess is that the channel will be on DISH by next week sometime.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

well i may be getting a new job soon and may pull in from 1400 to 2400 a month, and i wouldnt mind paying an extra 5 bucks, if i get the job that is


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Trolls often visit as "guest". Oh well. CSN Chicago will come despite their misguided trolling.

JL


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

justalurker said:


> Trolls often visit as "guest". Oh well. CSN Chicago will come despite their misguided trolling.
> 
> JL


ya, whatever *******. 
Just because i decided not to register, that doesnt make me a troll.

I see tonight that the comcast sacramento has been added, but the Chicago comcast has not.

I dont think that is a good sign, considering i was told by a rep today that they werent going to add the chicago version.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, no YES Network. Maybe no CSN Chicago. More holes in MLB Extra Innings.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Chicagoguy63 said:


> ya, whatever *******.
> Just because i decided not to register, that doesnt make me a troll.


You are not the only unregistered guest in the thread, but if you are feeling guilty ... 

Reports were that both channels were being negotiated. 429 remains uplinked. There is still hope, and a rep - especially at the SBC level - is NOT the final word on the issue.

JL


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Well, no YES Network. Maybe no CSN Chicago. More holes in MLB Extra Innings.


So Dish Network does not show the feeds of Yes Network in there MLB and NBA packages? Just curious since I live in the NY area and Nets and Yankee games are blacked out in NBA LP and MLB EI....So I don't know if they use the YES feed or not..

It would be nice if E* could someday get the YES network...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

njheart said:


> So Dish Network does not show the feeds of Yes Network in there MLB and NBA packages? Just curious since I live in the NY area and Nets and Yankee games are blacked out in NBA LP and MLB EI....So I don't know if they use the YES feed or not..
> 
> It would be nice if E* could someday get the YES network...


The situation only affects MLB Extra Innings and local carriage. NBA has different contracts for its League Pass.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

JohnH said:


> The situation only affects MLB Extra Innings and local carriage. NBA has different contracts for its League Pass.


I would think that it is a good sign the CSNWS is up and running. It hopefully means the 2 sides are still talking and that CNSCH would be next....hopefully.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

i am getting fairly pissed, there are more chicago fans than Sac and Denver combined, they should of got the chicago deal done first.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Well All you Chicago Sports Fans. I hate to break the news to you but if you want to see Bulls games this season and Cubs and White Sox games next year you might be better off going with Direc Tv. I just don't see E* getting the new Comcast Sportsnet Chicago Channel any time soon. This channel has been launched since October 1 and it's well into November now and Direc Tv has it up and running. You Guys still don't have the Yankees channel YES do you? Dish just doesn't get it right when it comes to sports. Charlie is cheap.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

Msguy said:


> Well All you Chicago Sports Fans. I hate to break the news to you but if you want to see Bulls games this season and Cubs and White Sox games next year you might be better off going with Direc Tv. I just don't see E* getting the new Comcast Sportsnet Chicago Channel any time soon. This channel has been launched since October 1 and it's well into November now and Direc Tv has it up and running. You Guys still don't have the Yankees channel YES do you? Dish just doesn't get it right when it comes to sports. Charlie is cheap.


This is posted at the DISH website...still hope.

DISH Network is working very hard at this moment to reach an agreement with Comcast Sports Network. We fully expect to be successful in securing this sports network for our customers in the Chicago area within the coming week. DISH Network is excited to announce that we now carry Comcast Sports Net West! Tune to channel 409 to see the Kings play!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yep, but notice how they say within the coming week. That way when you visit every week it's still fresh. They were telling customers two weeks ago that they'd have it within a week


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2004)

BFG said:


> Yep, but notice how they say within the coming week. That way when you visit every week it's still fresh. They were telling customers two weeks ago that they'd have it within a week


Yeh I know, but let's hope that since they already have a channel designated for it 429... "If they build it , they will come."


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BFG said:


> Yep, but notice how they say within the coming week. That way when you visit every week it's still fresh. They were telling customers two weeks ago that they'd have it within a week


They did update it for CSN Sacramento. No need to jump ship yet.

JL


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I would almost lay money down that Charlie won't give in to paying the price to bring Comcast Sports Net Chicago to Dish. Direc Tv has an obligation to provide these channels at whatever cost because Direc Tv was the first Satellite Company on the scene to provide the Major Sports Packages like NBA League Pass, and NHL Center Ice, and MLB Extra Innings and that is where most of these games are at is on the RSN's. Dish just within the last few years was able to start offering these packages. I still say that if Charlie doesn't add YES Network the home of the New York Yankees how in the world will he find it in him to add the new Comcast Sports Net Chicago. He won't pay for it and that is bad business and bad for many Chicago sports fans around the country. I bet at the start of baseball season next year when the Cubs are on Comcast Sportsnet and this channel is not yet added on Dish the threads on this site will be swarming with folks who will abandon ship and be going to D*


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

Msguy said:


> I would almost lay money down that Charlie won't give in to paying the price to bring Comcast Sports Net Chicago to Dish. Direc Tv has an obligation to provide these channels at whatever cost because Direc Tv was the first Satellite Company on the scene to provide the Major Sports Packages like NBA League Pass, and NHL Center Ice, and MLB Extra Innings and that is where most of these games are at is on the RSN's. Dish just within the last few years was able to start offering these packages. I still say that if Charlie doesn't add YES Network the home of the New York Yankees how in the world will he find it in him to add the new Comcast Sports Net Chicago. He won't pay for it and that is bad business and bad for many Chicago sports fans around the country. I bet at the start of baseball season next year when the Cubs are on Comcast Sportsnet and this channel is not yet added on Dish the threads on this site will be swarming with folks who will abandon ship and be going to D*


That they were able to negotiate a deal for Sacramento means that they will likely do the same for Chicago. As Chairman Reinsdorf said when the sports franchises put this deal together with Comcast, they want make sure all potential viewers get Comcast Sportsnet Chicago. I would tell everybody to chill out and see what happens over the next few weeks. Its not as if the Bulls are worth watching anyways. They start their west coast circus trip tonight. Who wants to lay odds that they won't win a game as has been the case for the last five years?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Msguy said:


> I still say that if Charlie doesn't add YES Network the home of the New York Yankees how in the world will he find it in him to add the new Comcast Sports Net Chicago.


And, if you say that, you would still be wrong. YES is an entirely different issue. CSNCH has by no report asked for the same deal as YES was requesting.

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Teah, Comcast may be asking for more than YES did.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Well If you guys can email Comcast Chicago and see what is going on because I really want to catch Cub and Sox games not on WGN Next season So Please email them and see whats up with the Negoitaions.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

I ordered League Pass and no Bulls games as well ... at least anything on Comcast. It is getting a little old .. get the deal Charlie ... you are getting unhappy people in one of the largest markets in the country!


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

cjrleimer said:


> Well If you guys can email Comcast Chicago and see what is going on because I really want to catch Cub and Sox games not on WGN Next season So Please email them and see whats up with the Negoitaions.


You live in Sparks, NV. You will not see _any_ Cubs or Sox games on Comcast Chicago even if Dish sends it down. League rules force a blackout for anywhere besides the Chicago DMA.

A great example is that I live in the San Francisco DMA and the Kings games on Comcast Sacramento are blacked out here. You are in the Reno DMA and probably won't be able to watch them either, even if you are within the influence of the Kings.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

I still can't believe how easy and quickly D* manages to get deals done with all these new RSNs and still manages to keep there rates considerably low. Why does E* always say that they would need to raise rates a couple of dollars or so if they get a particular RSN...i.e. YES Network...

It seems to be that D* cares about keeping some of there existing customers than E* does, I mean E* didn't care about losing some NY area subs to D* when YES came out and I doubt there going to care if they lose some Chicago area subs. I could be wrong about this.

Can we all just come to the realization that Charlie is cheap? I guess there is nothing wrong with that; money that he saves goes right into his pocket.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

njheart said:


> I still can't believe how easy and quickly D* manages to get deals done with all these new RSNs and still manages to keep there rates considerably low. Why does E* always say that they would need to raise rates a couple of dollars or so if they get a particular RSN...i.e. YES Network...
> 
> It seems to be that D* cares about keeping some of there existing customers than E* does, I mean E* didn't care about losing some NY area subs to D* when YES came out and I doubt there going to care if they lose some Chicago area subs. I could be wrong about this.
> 
> Can we all just come to the realization that Charlie is cheap? I guess there is nothing wrong with that; money that he saves goes right into his pocket.


Yes, Charlie is cheap. However, he is chairman of a public company. Public companies have duties to their shareholders, not just tv viewers. Unlike D*, E* has actually reported a profit in recent quarters. D* may have signed a bad deal; we don't know. The last thing E* can do is give in to extortion by cable companies that control sports programming. Otherwise, the shareholders will scream bloody murder. I stand by my earlier statement, a deal with Comcast Sportsnet Chicago will get done, because the owners of the sports franchises (who are partners with Comcast in the RSN) don't want to lose DISH viewership.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

drjake said:


> Yes, Charlie is cheap. However, he is chairman of a public company. Public companies have duties to their shareholders, not just tv viewers. Unlike D*, E* has actually reported a profit in recent quarters. D* may have signed a bad deal; we don't know. The last thing E* can do is give in to extortion by cable companies that control sports programming. Otherwise, the shareholders will scream bloody murder. I stand by my earlier statement, a deal with Comcast Sportsnet Chicago will get done, because the owners of the sports franchises (who are partners with Comcast in the RSN) don't want to lose DISH viewership.


I realize that, but the longer that this situation goes on, the more likely that Dish network will not carry my hometown RSN. Sounds to me that Dish doesnt want to pay the same rate that Directv, RCN, Wide West and the other cable companies in Chicago did. Keep in mind, Dish Network is the only provider in Chicago that doesn't carry the channel.

So, I basically have three choices

1) Do Nothing
2) Switch back to Cable
3) Switch to Directv

It is a pretty easy choice. I will switch to Directv if Dish Network doesnt pick up the channel.

If Dish wants to play hardball with Comcast, that is the gamble that they will take, because he will lose subscribers. We dont have a choice in the matter and we have to subscribe to something or suffer.

I have already missed a bunch of Bulls games and Blackhawks classic games, and I dont plan on missing them for much longer. I just want to see our hometown teams.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Bobby94928 said:


> A great example is that I live in the San Francisco DMA and the Kings games on Comcast Sacramento are blacked out here. You are in the Reno DMA and probably won't be able to watch them either, even if you are within the influence of the Kings.


Very stupid rules. We're in the correct area to receive the CSNWest channel, yet the programming is blacked out. Why bother?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ChicagoGuy63 said:


> If Dish wants to play hardball with Comcast, that is the gamble that they will take, because he will lose subscribers. We dont have a choice in the matter and we have to subscribe to something or suffer.


Charlie's already done that with YES in NYC so I really don't see him being concerned if he doesn't get CCSN in Chicago. I remember Charlie telling folks on the chats that if they really wanted YES to go to cable or D* since he wasn't going to pay the going rate for the channel.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

RAD said:


> Charlie's already done that with YES in NYC so I really don't see him being concerned if he doesn't get CCSN in Chicago. I remember Charlie telling folks on the chats that if they really wanted YES to go to cable or D* since he wasn't going to pay the going rate for the channel.


That is why this needs to get done fast...the longer dish waits and the more people switch over, the less that they will care to get a deal done.

There is Zero reason for Dish to add Yes Network since everybody who wants it switched already.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

Hey I got this email today from Comcast:

Thanks for contacting us. DISH Network has an agreement with Comcast SportsNet
Chicago for carriage and hopes to announce a launch date soon. Once DISH
Network notifies Comcast SportsNet Chicago on when the network will be launched,
we will post that information on our web site, www.comcastsportsnet.com.


----------



## asmith (Mar 25, 2004)

If that is the case, You would think Dish would have the channel launched now. They are losing Chicago customers by the minute or by the second.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Cubs 1, White Sox 1 in the bottom of the tenth. Ooooooooohhhhhhhhh, lets turn it on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

Chifan said:


> Hey I got this email today from Comcast:
> 
> Thanks for contacting us. DISH Network has an agreement with Comcast SportsNet
> Chicago for carriage and hopes to announce a launch date soon. Once DISH
> ...


I just called Dish network and they claim to know nothing about this and the csr read me the statement on their website about them trying hard to reach an agreement.

I read the CSR the above email. The CSR went to check with a supervisor. The bottom line is that they don't know if an agreement has been reached or not. So Launch Date is unknown at the customer service level.

I guess I will believe it once it is turned on.

URGH....lol


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

Chicagoguy63 said:


> I just called Dish network and they claim to know nothing about this and the csr read me the statement on their website about them trying hard to reach an agreement.
> 
> I read the CSR the above email. The CSR went to check with a supervisor. The bottom line is that they don't know if an agreement has been reached or not. So Launch Date is unknown at the customer service level.
> 
> ...


Remember these are DISH CSRs. They are the last people to know anything. My guess is that DISH will have the programming up and running for a few days before any DISH CSRs kno anything.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

every Chicago fan who is upset with this contact dishnet by email with the following message

"i am getting upset that you have not reached a deal with Comcast Sports Net Chicago, there are more Chicago fans than Sacramento and Denver combined and i hear you have reached a deal with them to show their channels, i know many Chicago area fans and myself would switch to Comcast Cable or Direct TV than wait a year waiting for Charlie to make a deal with Comcast Chicago."


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

According to DBSforums a dealer fax has gone out saying that a deal is done between Dish Network and Comcast Sports Chicago. The only thing in question is when is it going to launch. According to the fax it will launch no later than April 1st. (My thought exactly .. if done ... get it going!)


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Doesn't make sense why it wouldn't get launched right away. Acording to John, it's already up there waiting to be turned over to subs.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

I have seen the dealer facts blast and it does say no later than April 1, 2005. Lets hope they get it done quicker.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

drjake said:


> I have seen the dealer facts blast and it does say no later than April 1, 2005. Lets hope they get it done quicker.


April 1st, 2005 huh

Gee, dont do us any favors..

Does Dish network expect us chicago people to miss an entire season of Bulls basketball(i know that they suck), Blackhawks hockey (i know that they suck worse and are locked out) and Depaul basketball.

If they are stupid enough to wait until baseball season to roll this channel out, I won't be waiting for it. I will have switched to Directv.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2004)

Chicagoguy63 said:


> April 1st, 2005 huh
> 
> Gee, dont do us any favors..
> 
> ...


I like my DIsh, but this is rediculous. What are they thinking of... oh well my subscription is up soon and I'll switch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

asmith said:


> They are losing Chicago customers by the minute or by the second.


No, they are not. Most customers don't even know it is an issue. Don't take the microcosim of this website and others dedicated to seeking out discussion as a representative sample of the total subscriber base.

At best the general subscriber base is damning FSN for not having the teams moved to CSN, not E* for not having CSN.

JL


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

FSN could not do anything about having the cubs, sox ect anymore, they gave them a good offer and Comcast wanted to run there own Chicago team channel


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

groomsy said:


> FSN could not do anything about having the cubs, sox ect anymore, they gave them a good offer and Comcast wanted to run there own Chicago team channel


That's not entirely accurate. Comcast Sportsnet Chicago is a joint venture between the teams and Comcast. Its not what Comcast wanted; its what the teams wanted.


----------



## Ziaka (Mar 10, 2004)

According to Robert Feder's radio/TV column i the Chicago-Sun Times Comcast has reached an agreement with Dishnetwork. Launch date will be announced soon.

Here is a link:

http://www.suntimes.com/output/feder/cst-fin-feder18.html


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

groomsy said:


> FSN could not do anything about having the cubs, sox ect anymore


That's not the point. The point is most viewers, present company absolutly excepted, will blame FSN for not having the games not E* for not having some other channel (CSN Chi) with the games. People outside of our small assembly here are not as smart as us!


Ziaka said:


> According to Robert Feder's radio/TV column i the Chicago-Sun Times Comcast has reached an agreement with Dishnetwork. Launch date will be announced soon.


I hope so. I also hope Feder confirmed the report.

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I keep wondering about those rumored new sports packages in December. Perhaps a way to pay for the additional cost of these new RSNs which are popping up?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> I keep wondering about those rumored new sports packages in December. Perhaps a way to pay for the additional cost of these new RSNs which are popping up?


It would be certain to say that FSN wouldn't want to forfeit their money just because their channels lost the teams. And CSN isn't being added without them receiving some money.
I do wonder if there will be some channel consolidation if FSN loses more teams.

JL


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

JohnH said:


> I keep wondering about those rumored new sports packages in December. Perhaps a way to pay for the additional cost of these new RSNs which are popping up?


Hmm, never heard about this, can I have a brief history please?


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

why cant WCIU be the cubs station, thatd be good, as we have it lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2004)

justalurker said:


> That's not the point. The point is most viewers, present company absolutly excepted, will blame FSN for not having the games not E* for not having some other channel (CSN Chi) with the games. People outside of our small assembly here are not as smart as us!
> I hope so. I also hope Feder confirmed the report.
> JL


I dont know if I would agree with all of that.
There has been plently of coverage here in the Chicago papers over the past year about the teams starting their own channel. It really isn't a secret.

Right now, Directv customers are happy that they have the channel
Dish Network customers are not.

And if they decide to wait much longer to add the channel, now that an agreement has been reached, there wont be many dish network customers left april 1st.


----------



## asmith (Mar 25, 2004)

I agree with chicagoguy63. The sooner the better. If you wait til 4-1-5. No chicago customers will be left. Large market that Dish drops the ball on.


----------



## DishDonald (Nov 19, 2004)

I called Dish and there is a recording about how Dish is proud to have signed an agrrement with Comcast Sportsnet Chicago and that the channel will be available (ineligible). So, I asked the Customer Service Representative about the agreement. I was told, and it confirmed everything I have read here, that the channel will be made available to the subscribers BEFORE April 1, 2004.

I live in the Chicago suburbs, will wait patiently, will not switch to Direct TV, and really do not care about the channel until the 2005 baseball season. I do hope that the channel comes to us well before April 1, 2005 but remember having no Fox SportsNet Chicago when I first subscribed. I waited then, and I will wait now.

If the Chicago Blackhawks were engaged in their hockey season and the Chicago Bulls were worth wanting to watch every game then I would be very angry that the channel was being kept from my local community.

One day Channel 429 will be available to us Dish subscribers in the Chicago area. Maybe a call to Charlie will get it sooner.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

the bulls aint really that bad, they just need to learn how to hold a lead and consistency


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

ChicagoGuy63 said:


> And if they decide to wait much longer to add the channel, now that an agreement has been reached, there wont be many dish network customers left april 1st.





asmith said:


> I agree with chicagoguy63. The sooner the better. If you wait til 4-1-5. No chicago customers will be left.


No dish customers left if E* doesn't add the channel? I wish E* would refuse to add it just to prove both of you dead wrong. Are people in Chicago really that stupid? I think not!

Don't forget that there are many E* subs that will NEVER SEE CSN (AT60 and below subscribers, unless they pay for sports) and many subs who could care less about watching the games. It's silly to assume every sub is a sports nut.


DishDonald said:


> I was told, and it confirmed everything I have read here, that the channel will be made available to the subscribers BEFORE April 1, 2004.


Certainly not before that date, but certainly before the next April 1st. 


DishDonald said:


> One day Channel 429 will be available to us Dish subscribers in the Chicago area.


I agree. The BSrs that say all subs will leave won't get the chance to be proven wrong.

I am suprised that it wasn't added this week, but if E* is reporting a deal it won't be long. I suspect it will be there by Wednesday.

JL


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

DishDonald said:


> I called Dish and there is a recording about how Dish is proud to have signed an agrrement with Comcast Sportsnet Chicago and that the channel will be available (ineligible). So, I asked the Customer Service Representative about the agreement. I was told, and it confirmed everything I have read here, that the channel will be made available to the subscribers BEFORE April 1, 2004.
> 
> I live in the Chicago suburbs, will wait patiently, will not switch to Direct TV, and really do not care about the channel until the 2005 baseball season. I do hope that the channel comes to us well before April 1, 2005 but remember having no Fox SportsNet Chicago when I first subscribed. I waited then, and I will wait now.
> 
> ...


I called yesterday and Dish had the same "working hard for an agreement" message. I then spoke to a rep "big waste of time" who wasn't aware of any agreement - but that is no surprise. What time did you call?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

Can people stop complaining about having to wait till April to get your precious Chicago rsn. Think about us idiots who waited longer for cheap Charlie to add the YES network, a station that will never ever ever be on Dish Network. 

All I have to say is when Charlie announces his yearly 1 dollar or 2 dollar rate increase, he better have added a quality station (not saying that YES is) to his system. I have AT180 he hasn't added any new channel worth mentioning for a long time now.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

I wouldn't have Dish Network if they were the last Television provider on earth. Charlie is EL Cheapo. I Love Direc Tv. They provide the best sports programming, and get the necessary sports channels to provide necessary coverage. For all you Chicago Viewers on Dish waiting for Comcast Sports Net Chicago I would switch to Direc Tv. You Cannot go wrong. This channel is up and running strong.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

Msguy said:


> I wouldn't have Dish Network if they were the last Television provider on earth. Charlie is EL Cheapo. I Love Direc Tv. They provide the best sports programming, and get the necessary sports channels to provide necessary coverage. For all you Chicago Viewers on Dish waiting for Comcast Sports Net Chicago I would switch to Direc Tv. You Cannot go wrong. This channel is up and running strong.


I will switch if CSNCH isn't added, but I have until May before my contract is up... unless someone knows how I can get out of it.


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

Msguy said:


> I wouldn't have Dish Network if they were the last Television provider on earth. Charlie is EL Cheapo. I Love Direc Tv. They provide the best sports programming, and get the necessary sports channels to provide necessary coverage. For all you Chicago Viewers on Dish waiting for Comcast Sports Net Chicago I would switch to Direc Tv. You Cannot go wrong. This channel is up and running strong.


Why did it take Direct TV so long to get Altitude, didn't Dish get Comcast Sacramento before Direct, where are your superstation packages ... you get no UPN and many miss WB, how about the movie channels ... many seem to be missing on direct TV, why is your sports package $12.00 while so called cheapo Charlie has them at 5.95. I have a 501 and don't pay $5.00 monthly fees .. does Tivo? I'm glad you like Direct TV .. I love Dish and am very happy and will be happier when Chicago is added (but relax people you really are not missing much now).... and the channel will be on soon!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

gopherscot said:


> Why did it take Direct TV so long to get Altitude, didn't Dish get Comcast Sacramento before Direct, where are your superstation packages ... you get no UPN and many miss WB, how about the movie channels ... many seem to be missing on direct TV, why is your sports package $12.00 while so called cheapo Charlie has them at 5.95. I have a 501 and don't pay $5.00 monthly fees .. does Tivo? I'm glad you like Direct TV .. I love Dish and am very happy and will be happier when Chicago is added (but relax people you really are not missing much now).... and the channel will be on soon!


Chicagosports.com has this in an article posted Friday named "Cubs now eye Padres' voice" It's at the very bottom.

Dished: Good news for Dish Network subscribers. Comcast SportsNet has reached an agreement with the satellite provider. Dish will announce a launch date soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

I used to love Dish and was very happy with there service but el cheapo Charlie would not get the Yes Network and in one of his chats he told us Yankee fans to take a hike and go to D* ....So that’s what I did and have never looked back. I love my DTV.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2004)

johncristy said:


> I used to love Dish and was very happy with there service but el cheapo Charlie would not get the Yes Network and in one of his chats he told us Yankee fans to take a hike and go to D* ....So that's what I did and have never looked back. I love my DTV.


I have a stupid question... who is this Charlie guy anyway?


----------



## MSoper72 (Jun 18, 2004)

Msguy said:


> I wouldn't have Dish Network if they were the last Television provider on earth. Charlie is EL Cheapo. I Love Direc Tv. They provide the best sports programming, and get the necessary sports channels to provide necessary coverage. For all you Chicago Viewers on Dish waiting for Comcast Sports Net Chicago I would switch to Direc Tv. You Cannot go wrong. This channel is up and running strong.


E* customers, MsGuy forgot to mention, you have to pay 5 to 10 times more with D* than you do with E*. Think about that one.. I used to be with D* until they took off the national feed of WB and UPN. Then started making me angry with their bs about their programming, price rate increases, and etc. They act more like cable than they are a satellite company. Besides the fact, they lied to me about my local channel offerings. So I switched to E* and never regretted it. I now even sub'ed for a couple of international channels that D* does NOT have available. Mr. EL Cheapo may get alot of criticism, but I'm satisfied with my programming, price for my package, and my locals will be available real soon. So all you E* jumpers to D* ... I'll laugh when I see you people complain with the rate increases with the prices for their programming packages.  :hurah: :lol: :eek2: :nono2:


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Ya know what! be happy your GETTING CSN-Chicago OK I like many others cannot get CSN-Philadelphia probably EVER unless I freakin move there! ARGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

MSoper72 said:


> E* customers, MsGuy forgot to mention, you have to pay 5 to 10 times more with D* than you do with E*. Think about that one.. I used to be with D* until they took off the national feed of WB and UPN. Then started making me angry with their bs about their programming, price rate increases, and etc. They act more like cable than they are a satellite company. Besides the fact, they lied to me about my local channel offerings. So I switched to E* and never regretted it. I now even sub'ed for a couple of international channels that D* does NOT have available. Mr. EL Cheapo may get alot of criticism, but I'm satisfied with my programming, price for my package, and my locals will be available real soon. So all you E* jumpers to D* ... I'll laugh when I see you people complain with the rate increases with the prices for their programming packages.  :hurah: :lol: :eek2: :nono2:


I really don't give a damn about the price. I want the programming that I want to see. And I want to see CSN-C & I want the HD feed too, so I will probably be back to Comcrap. I went to E* in 1998 mainly for the distant networks for timeshifting, the superstations, & the sports pack. THe superstations are not as attractive now as they were then, and 2 of my grandfathered distants are already gone & 2 will end 12/31. So, I'll make my choice based on watching what I want to watch, not on who's giving it to me. I can keep just the HD package from E* to keep HDnet & TNT-HD and get INHD & CSN-C in HD from cable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

MSoper72 said:


> E* customers, MsGuy forgot to mention, you have to pay 5 to 10 times more with D* than you do with E*. Think about that one.. I used to be with D* until they took off the national feed of WB and UPN. Then started making me angry with their bs about their programming, price rate increases, and etc. They act more like cable than they are a satellite company. Besides the fact, they lied to me about my local channel offerings. So I switched to E* and never regretted it. I now even sub'ed for a couple of international channels that D* does NOT have available. Mr. EL Cheapo may get alot of criticism, but I'm satisfied with my programming, price for my package, and my locals will be available real soon. So all you E* jumpers to D* ... I'll laugh when I see you people complain with the rate increases with the prices for their programming packages.  :hurah: :lol: :eek2: :nono2:


Since Comcast Sportsnet Chicago is a LOCAL channel for us in Chicago, I don't plan on waiting until April to watch coverage of my LOCAL teams and will gladly pay a premium in order to do so. If that means switching to Directtv, then so be it.

That would give Directtv a stronghold in two of the top three markets in the US (New York and Chicago). If Dish Network is really that CHEAP and STUPID to wait until APril to add the channel, then they are going to lose my business and a ton of others.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Seeing the guide today on the Dish Network it says That effective Monday FSN Chicago Will be removed from Dish Network to Make way for Comcast Sportsnet Chicago And Im not sure if this is a typo or what but it says debut on 4/1/05 which Im doubting So I will email comcast Chicago to find out when the exact debut of CSN Chicago will be on Dish Network. 
Jason Leimer


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yeah, that is what the EPG says. So Chicago becomes like Philadelphia for a few months. No College activity as well as no Pro games. Enjoy what games showup on the Alternates that are not blacked out or Jump Ship!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wow. I expected change today, but not that!
Glad I have FSNMW so I can still watch the Pacers beat the fans.

JL


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

You aren't missing much by not being able to see the Bulls games. They have been losing. But for Folks in Chicago it is your new local RSN to see your local sports and Dish hasn't even gotten this channel up yet. Poor excuse for a television provider for people living in Chicago for Comcast Sportsnet and YES Network in New York City. Charlie told New Yorkers to take a hike when they asked for YES and now he's gonna tick alot of people off in another top market that being Chicago. It's time to tell Charlie and Dish he can take a hike. :wave:


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

**** Charlie Ergen, i am switching to DirectTV


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2004)

cjrleimer said:


> Seeing the guide today on the Dish Network it says That effective Monday FSN Chicago Will be removed from Dish Network to Make way for Comcast Sportsnet Chicago And Im not sure if this is a typo or what but it says debut on 4/1/05 which Im doubting So I will email comcast Chicago to find out when the exact debut of CSN Chicago will be on Dish Network.
> Jason Leimer


How do I find that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2004)

cjrleimer said:


> Seeing the guide today on the Dish Network it says That effective Monday FSN Chicago Will be removed from Dish Network to Make way for Comcast Sportsnet Chicago And Im not sure if this is a typo or what but it says debut on 4/1/05 which Im doubting So I will email comcast Chicago to find out when the exact debut of CSN Chicago will be on Dish Network.
> Jason Leimer


This is an absolute JOKE.
Shows how Petty and CHEAP Dish Network is.
Charlie should be Fired on the spot.(yes, i know he cant be)

What the Hell are they trying to pull with this stunt?

Why do I have to wait five months to get a local sports channel that everybody else in Chicago has. this is CRAP, pure and simple.

And what is the point of pulling the local RSN that I currently have. Is my Bill going to go DOWN since I lost a RSN...likely not. How come Colorado didnt lose their Fox Sports Net and got their new RSN added even before the channel launced...Oh that is right, Dish is based in Colorado and doesnt give a rats ass about Chicago.

And if anybody has a problem with what I am typing, just keep your damn mouths shut...I dont give a crap about your local channels and HD offerings if You dont give a crap about mine.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The Dish web site still shows FSN Chicago and programming through 12/4 (as far out as it goes).


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Chicagoguy63 said:


> How come Colorado didnt lose their Fox Sports Net and got their new RSN added even before the channel launced...Oh that is right, Dish is based in Colorado and doesnt give a rats ass about Chicago.


FSN Rocky Mountain still exists because they still have the rockies.

There is not a single pro sport on FSN Chicago, so it serves no purpose.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

--------------
Comcast Sports NET Chicago

Available (at the Latest) by: April 1, 2005 .. Channel 429 (Bulls, Blackhawks, White Sox and Cubs)

Cost: No additional charge

Packages: America's Top 60 Plus and Above, Multi-Sport Pak, and Dish Latino Dos / Max packs
----------------
Source: Retailer Chat - Nov 23rd: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=35502


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Guys go to Channel 421 And read the statement as follows Beginning 11/29 FSN Chicago Will no longer be available on Dish Network FSN Chicago Will be replaced by Comcast Sportsnet Chicago beginning 4/1/05 which I emailed Comcast Chicago once I get word of the offical launch from them I will forward the news on By The Way I agree with the majority of the Posts FSN Chicago is Useless I mean why does the network exist ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> The Dish web site still shows FSN Chicago and programming through 12/4 (as far out as it goes).


My receiver shows it too, except the now and next program are replaced by the "going away 11/29 message".

Chicagoguy63, how bout you just shut up and leave E*? All the noise you make here won't change a thing at E*. Bye bye, and don't let the door spank you too hard on the way out.

BFG - I agree about FSN Chicago being useless without pro sports. Perhaps E* will open up FSN Midwest to Chicago subs so they can get their fill of what's left. Then again, maybe not.

JL


----------



## markav (Jul 26, 2004)

Arrrrrgh. I'm going to miss 2 Illinois (college hoops) games because of this. Disappointing.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

i called dish and spoke with customer service, and i told her i am not waiting a friggin year to watch my local sports team, whether it be The Bulls, Depaul ect i want it now and i am sure the Chicago Area agrees and will switch to D* if Charlie doesnt get off his ass and launch the ****ing channel.


----------



## Loumin8 (Jan 29, 2003)

Don't know if this is true , but I was told by a csr today that CSNC would be available starting this Sunday, the 28th on channel 429.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Loumin8 said:


> Don't know if this is true , but I was told by a csr today that CSNC would be available starting this Sunday, the 28th on channel 429.


It would be odd to make a change on Sunday, but then this entire deal has been odd.

E*'s sports page still has the statement quoted in the thread above:DISH Network is working very hard at this moment to reach an agreement with Comcast Sports Network. We fully expect to be successful in securing this sports network for our customers in the Chicago area within the coming week.​E* actually has 429 uplinked ... it has been there for several weeks. It wouldn't take more than 30 seconds at E*'s equipment to turn it on. It certainly would aleviate the pain of customers losing FSN Chicago.

What are we missing this weekend? Mostly reruns, but live games include:
Thu: NADA
Fri: 7:30pm Milwaukee Wave @ Chicago Storm (LIVE)
Sat: 1:00pm NIU @ DePaul (LIVE) - TBA
Sat: 3:00pm John Wooden Award: Purdue @ Cincinnati (LIVE-JIP)
Sat: 7:00pm MVC Volleyball Championship (LIVE)
Sun: NADA
Mon: NADA
Tue: NADA
Wed: 7:30pm L.A. Lakers @ Bulls (LIVE)

Sunday would be nice, but kinda pointless. I suspect that IF it gets turned on this weekend it will be Monday when FSNCH goes away. But the message on 421 is still an annoying suggestion that it won't be there for the Bulls.

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

for TNGTony:

from latest changes at Chart's page:
"A message on the EPG on channel 421 says that Fox Sports Net Chicago is leaving the Dish line-up on 11/29/04. The plan is to begin broadcasting Comcast Sports Net Chicago on channel 429 ASAP, but at the very latest on 4/1/04."
------

It should say 4/1/05 (instead of 4/1/04)


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

how can i get in touch with Charlie? i am not waiting for his **** any more


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

If E* would have added Yes, I would have had no problem paying an extra couple of bucks to get it. Three years have passed and any hope getting this station is now gone or very very slim. I think E* is really hurting itself in the NY area by not having this station. 

At least the Chicago rsn negotiations aren't going to drag on for three years and counting. Charlie conceded NY area to D* but I doubt he is going to be stupid enough to give up another major market to D*…or is he? My guess is that YES will be on Dish Network in 20 years, only then will Charlie be rich enough to afford it????


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

A long time ago, when I lived in Chicago, you could get all the local sports on one of the local TV channels for free. How times have changed!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2004)

Loumin8 said:


> Don't know if this is true , but I was told by a csr today that CSNC would be available starting this Sunday, the 28th on channel 429.


Was that by a phone conversation?


----------



## Loumin8 (Jan 29, 2003)

Dish User said:


> Was that by a phone conversation?


Yes, this was a phone conversation.
The reason for my call wasn't to ask about CSNC. I wanted to know if I would qualify for the Toon Disney $50 rebate on the Dish web site if I upgraded form AT120 to AT180. I was told that this offer was only for new customers and only through Radio Shack. I asked about Comcast at the very end of the conversation. Sooo, not sure anything I was told was actually a fact..


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

Good News, i just called Dish again and told them i was sick of waiting for Comcast well the guy told be that it would be launching November 28th, so i asked again and he confirmed me that he said Comcast Sportsnet Chicago so hopefully this is true but i wont believe it untill i see it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2004)

groomsy said:


> Good News, i just called Dish again and told them i was sick of waiting for Comcast well the guy told be that it would be launching November 28th, so i asked again and he confirmed me that he said Comcast Sportsnet Chicago so hopefully this is true but i wont believe it untill i see it.


I don't see it yet.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

What Channel will it be on ? 421 Or 429


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

429 (.. whenever it will go to subscribers...)


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

So what does 421 become with FSN Chicago's Depature Nothing Or maybe CSTV OR Yes ?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

cjrleimer said:


> So what does 421 become with FSN Chicago's Depature Nothing Or maybe CSTV OR Yes ?


CSTV is testing on 152.

YES is not expected to show up anywhere.

It is unknown at this time exactly where CSN Chicago will show up. It is on 429 now, but could move to 421. No Definitive info being available.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok So Is Dish have a agreement with CSTV ?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

cjrleimer said:


> Ok So Is Dish have a agreement with CSTV ?


When the channel shows up as available, one might assume that, but until then ..........................


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH said:


> It is unknown at this time exactly where CSN Chicago will show up. It is on 429 now, but could move to 421. No Definitive info being available.


John..

Per last Retailer Chat -----> it will be on channel 429 ... or.. They SAID so anyhow 
( http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=35502 )


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Darkman said:


> John..
> 
> Per last Retailer Chat -----> it will be on channel 429 ... or.. They SAID so anyhow
> ( http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=35502 )


Yeah, if they wait 'til April they may forget it even exists.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Well guys I have some interesting news GO to dishnetwork.com and to the sports pak They have removed FSN Chicago but still no CSN Chicago yet I will keep a heads up on anymore news on CSN Chicago moving in


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

lol, i just called dish again and talked to a woman named Janet asked why they havent launched Comcast Sports, well the girl put me on hold for about 20 or 30 seconds, well she told me there still finalizing things, and would launch no later than 4/1/05 maybe sooner, well this really pisses me off, as i'm getting to the point where i will switch to DirectTV if i dont get my sports channel, even though the bulls suck i want to watch them suck.

Edit--- even though i am getting sick of Dish and there **** with launching Comcast Chicago, that janet woman was very nice and actually explained what was going on, unlike just saying i have no information on this subject, yatta yatta yatta or whatever.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok what Information did Janet tell you about the Finalizing of things like deal etc. and I know its getting frustarting but hang in there come on patience man.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

well really she said not much just there still finalizing it and it will launch no later than 4/1/05, i asked her how come they launched Sacramento so soon, and she asked me how did i know they were in negotations with them, and i said i talk here at dbstalk, and she sounded confused just of what i knew, she really had no info on the deal but said there finalizing it, so i dunno if its a crock or true.


as i am getting tired of waiting i am trying to have patience, but its hard when your stuck in a wheelchair and all you do is play the computer and watch TV.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Isn't the call log for Dish treated the same as someone who gets cut off by the bartender? Call enough???


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Ill give you a break here Hey I apoligize for not knowing but Im waiting to figure out the word for the network so If I see news Ill post it


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

If I were in Chicago, I would be more pissed off that they are pulling of FSN Chicago. Regardless if there is no pro sports on the station any more, as long as the station is operating, I dont see a reason for DishNetwork to get rid of the station.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Why do you say that I mean I see youre point but come on the only thing airing on the network right Now is College Hoops and Football and the FSN Shows but Basically Comcast has tooken over FSN If it were Rocky Mountain I would see something but basically the network is Dead.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

So one poster on here reports that Comcast Sportsnet Chicago according to a Representative at Dish network he talked to said that the channel would launch Sunday November 28th and now another report that someone else called and the same old story that the channel would launch no later than April 2005. Dish sounds like a Broken Record once again. Poor Poor Customer Service. Dish needs to get there act together.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Guys FSN Chicago leaves Dish Tomorrow When Comcast Sportsnet Comes up Then we can bench the frustrations.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

but will CSNC come up when FSN goes down?


sooner or later i am going to call dish and vent my frustrations, telling them every single little thing i think of them


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Basically to answer the question I Dont know lets see what happens between now and tomorrow


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

groomsy said:


> well really she said not much just there still finalizing it and it will launch no later than 4/1/05, i asked her how come they launched Sacramento so soon, and she asked me how did i know they were in negotations with them,


Duhhh, it's on the DishNetwork website?
DISH Network is working very hard at this moment to reach an agreement with Comcast Sports Network. We fully expect to be successful in securing this sports network for our customers in the Chicago area within the coming week. DISH Network is excited to announce that we now carry Comcast Sports Net West! Tune to channel 409 to see the Kings play!​http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/sports_overview/index.shtml

Sheesh. Why is it we know more than the CSRs? WE READ! 

JL


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

i dont dish think tells there employees ****, thats bad for customers


----------



## DishDonald (Nov 19, 2004)

Woke up this morning to the following message on 421 where Fox Sports Net Chicago used to be:

ATTENTION
FOX SPORTS NET CHICAGO VIEWERS:

_Fox Sports Net Chicago _ is no longer available on Dish Network.

_Fox Sports Net Chicago _ will be replaced by _Comcast Sports Net Chicago _ premiering April 1, 2005.

Seems as though the information some of you have been feeing this group is false. Comcast Chicago did not appear on Sunday and I will take bets that it will not appear until April 1, 2005.

My anger management training has taught me to stay calm and that is what I am doing. But, I will be one of the persons trying to contact Charlie during his next Charlie Chat. I might find time today to call Dish and complain. The way that Dish is treating the Chicago viewer is worse than cable. The original channel is removed and the replacement channel is not added for over 5 months.

If insurance companies acted the way Dish has acted in this case, people who have had to get their autos replaced would be without their new auto for 5 months. The insured would call their insurance companies and complain about the policies used.

In Chicago, I now have the local channels (2,5,7,9,11,20,26,32 and as of 1/1/2005, 23 to provide sports. Many of these channels are network affiliates, so they show only the network sports. On Dish, I have the ESPN channels. If the game is on either of the RSNs in the Chicago area, the Dish subscriber can not get the game.

BYW, Channel 23 is a low-power channel that now shows nostalgic and international programming. On January 1, the international programming is being shifted to a new channel (48) and the nostalgic programming will be joined by some local sports. First announced is local high school basketball games. Over the past 10 years, Channel 26 has grown to be a great channel and I hope the same happens to Channel 23 over the next decade.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ahaha - just thought of something:

April 1st - is an April Fool's Day.... (what a coinsidence.. or is it? ------ Just kidding))))


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Can Someone tell the truth here so the saga can end here


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, the EPG says April 1, 2005. A slate on channel 421 says April 1, 2005. No CSR can change that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

The truth is that Charlie is cheap. At least Chicago has a better chance of getting there RSN on E* then NY ever did. I mean imagine waiting 3 years plus, for a station (yes network) that will never be on cheap a$$ dish network...

Chicago sport fans...u will get your station when Charlie says its time to get it. If he says your going to get it April 1, 2005 then I believe it will be there...

April Fools!!!!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

and Official word is, lol: "April 1, 2005 - AT THE LATEST" 

(meaning .. hehe - any day before April 1, 2005 .. with April 1st being the latest day...))))

P.S. Seems like we keep on chewing this DATE ..over and over again


----------



## markav (Jul 26, 2004)

In a thread about this issue on the other forum, somebody posted an email reply they got that says he'll be getting multi sport for free as sort of a make good until Comcast is launched. Anybody else got info on this? I guess I'm wondering if that's going to automatically apply to all affected subs or if you have to make a complaint to get it.


----------



## DishDonald (Nov 19, 2004)

I just got off the phone with Dish (call took close to 45 minutes due to high call volume and poor transfering) and was told the following:

1) Fox Sports Net removed FSN Chicago today from Dish Network...Dish had nothing to do with it.

2) Dish is automatically adding at no additional cost the Multi Sport Package to the affected subscribers (Top 60Plus and higher) until Comcast Sports Net Chicago is added to Dish's lineup on April 1, 2005.

3) The computers are working on the adding of the Multi Sports Package as quickly as possible.

4) Comcast wants to assure that everything is perfect with the adding of Comcast Sports Net Chicago to Dish and is currently having some difficulties with the satellites.

This information was given to the Dish CSRs yesterday and they are unable to speed up the computer process. Once thew computer updates an account, the Multi Sports Package will be available FREE until Comcast Sports Net Chicago is launched on Dish.

Dish does agree that each Chicago-area subscriber deserves a RSN and wants to assure everyone that they are providing everyone with the best solution possible.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Multi Sports Package meaning what? All RSNs are available?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

alebowgm said:


> Multi Sports Package meaning what? All RSNs are available?


http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/...port/index.asp?viewby=1&packid=10161&sortby=1


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

Dishnetwork just lost a customer, i am sick of there ****


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

So is it offical April 2005 for launch or What ?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Official is: "April 2005 at the latest... BUT maybe sooner"

(AKA. the Exact date is ----- Unknown!)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DishDonald said:


> 2) Dish is automatically adding at no additional cost the Multi Sport Package to the affected subscribers (Top 60Plus and higher) until Comcast Sports Net Chicago is added to Dish's lineup on April 1, 2005.
> 
> 3) The computers are working on the adding of the Multi Sports Package as quickly as possible.


As an affected subscriber, I'll let you know if Multi Sports magically appears for free on my account. I suspect a hot place will freeze over first. 

Why not just give FSN Chicago users the FSN Midwest channel with blackouts? It would be MUCH simpler.

JL


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

I'm already a Multi Sports Subscriber so I called to see if I would get a credit for the package. Got a real clueless CSR who put me on hold to check on it. When she came back she had the info that I would be getting a $5.99/mo credit for as long as this went on. If she could find this, any CSR could! Every Chicago subscriber should call to get this activated or credited. That being said CSN-C with the HD home feeds is what I am interested, so I have a feeling I won't be getting this credit too long.

Above DishDonald got this info & I commend him for finding this out. I tend to believe most of his posted info from the CSR he spoke too. The only part I question is about CSN having difficulties with the satellites. IF that was the case then D* would be having a problem too & they've had the channel up for a few weeks now.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Can somebody clarify this Like email COmcast Chicago I mean We have disgruntled customers here but Im not one of them Im waiting and seeing.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

What's to wait and see. I am watching CSN Chicago on DirecTV and DISH Network says 4 months the premiere. The last reported email from CSN Chicago about this said they were waiting on DISH Network to tell them when they will start carrying the channel.


----------



## DishDonald (Nov 19, 2004)

I called again at 10:15PM (after I watched Monday Night Raw) and learned some interesting things.

I asked to speak to a supervisor and had to wait almost 20 minutes. He was clueless in the plan to offer the Multi Sport Pack FREE to us and wanted to add if free and charge me the $5.99 per month. I said that I heard the FREE word used and want it free. He continued working on it (checking other departments) and finally discovered the correct information. The problem is that he had no idea what code is supposed to be input to allow for the temporary access to the Sports Multi Pack. I have been advised that several executives have been made aware of this situation are are working on getting everything handled as quickly as they can. Internal investigations are being done and some people will be held responsible. I was told that there are department heads that are going to have to work better or lose their positions. The adding of the Multi Sport Pack should be a simple matter, but I was told that nobody knows the correct code to use. 

I am doing my best to get what I am entitled to in this matter. I am doing my best to inform all of you what is being told to me by the CSRs and supervisors. I am not a genie. I do think that all Chicago subscribers should be calling and complaining about this issue. While it is something that should be happening automatically, having more people complain will make Dish see that the Chicago area is concerned with this issue. This issue should be one that all CSRs know the latest, correct information and know how to handle without having the customer spend almost an hour on phone with no immediate result.

I agree that many people are frustrated with this issue. Switching to Direct TV over this is so minor. After the switch, will you switch back because Direct TV dropped a channel or will not add one? I am sticking it out with Dish.

I am planning on calling Dish again after 3PM Tuesday if I still do not have the Multi Sport Pack on my TV. I will post afterwards with the information I learn then.


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

DishDonald said:


> I agree that many people are frustrated with this issue. Switching to Direct TV over this is so minor. After the switch, will you switch back because Direct TV dropped a channel or will not add one? I am sticking it out with Dish.
> 
> I am planning on calling Dish again after 3PM Tuesday if I still do not have the Multi Sport Pack on my TV. I will post afterwards with the information I learn then.


Maybe this is a minor thing to you, it definately is not to me. Sports is by far the #1 thing I watch. Now that the majority of the games of the 2 teams I watch the most, the Bulls & the White Sox, along with about half of the games that my wife & son watch, Cubs, are not even available to me, it is time to look at a switch. Since I want as much HD as possible, it only makes sense to look at Comcast, since right now they are the only place to get CSN-C in HD. If D* or E* was to add CSN-HD by the time I make a decision, then that would factor into it. And since E* allows me to keep just the HD package, I can continue to keep TNT-HD, which Comcast is not yet carrying.
Right now, that seems to be the way I'm leaning. My distant network grandfathered status ends 12/31 so I am waiting until that ends, then I will make my choice.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok So Why is everyone switching over a minor issue I mean You want the damn network so Come on here DIsh Is going to have it up.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

cjrleimer said:


> Ok So Why is everyone switching over a minor issue I mean You want the damn network so Come on here DIsh Is going to have it up.


Perhaps you would like to speak in terms of this week or next month.


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

Sparkman87 said:


> Maybe this is a minor thing to you, it definately is not to me. Sports is by far the #1 thing I watch. Now that the majority of the games of the 2 teams I watch the most, the Bulls & the White Sox, along with about half of the games that my wife & son watch, Cubs, are not even available to me, it is time to look at a switch. Since I want as much HD as possible, it only makes sense to look at Comcast, since right now they are the only place to get CSN-C in HD. If D* or E* was to add CSN-HD by the time I make a decision, then that would factor into it. And since E* allows me to keep just the HD package, I can continue to keep TNT-HD, which Comcast is not yet carrying.
> Right now, that seems to be the way I'm leaning. My distant network grandfathered status ends 12/31 so I am waiting until that ends, then I will make my choice.


I'm missing the point here. I understand your not getting the Bulls, but why are you missing the Sox and Cubs. Seems to me that since baseball starts the first week in April which is when DISH guaranties having the CSN Chicago up, you will not miss any Cubs or Sox games.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Perhaps a minor thing but there is the preseason thing.

The general atmosphere created by having ones own local RSN is not a minor thing.


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

drjake said:


> I'm missing the point here. I understand your not getting the Bulls, but why are you missing the Sox and Cubs. Seems to me that since baseball starts the first week in April which is when DISH guaranties having the CSN Chicago up, you will not miss any Cubs or Sox games.


You are right, I would not miss any Cubs or Sox regular season games, but also will not get the home games in HD. And, even though they suck right now, missing the Bulls is a big deal to me. Watching Boston/Orlando ON NBA-HD is nice, but I'd still rather watch the Bulls, win or lose.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

yea i know, whether the bulls suck i want to watch them suck.


Edit---- i just called Dish and asked about this Sports Package thing, well the ***** put me on hold, and when she came back all she told me is CSN C will launch no later than 4/1/05, i told her on the website it says they will give me the multi sports package for free untill csn launches, well she told me i will get CSN automatically on my Dish when it launches, i hate CSR that dont know ****, i would of rather waited and be put on hold and speak to someone smart than some dumb *****, i will be calling later and telling them my thoughts on there ****ty Chicago Area.


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

I have the utmost respect for you folks in IL that are obviously so passionate about this particular channel. But 7 pages of posts...


----------



## sikma (Dec 11, 2003)

I have the utmost respect for you folks in IL that are obviously so passionate about this particular channel. But 7 pages of posts...


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

God Help Us Dish Is going to get the channel here so why is Chicago and outmost areas putting 7 pages together Heres a suggestion Email Comast Chicago them Selves.


----------



## DishNet_Fan (Oct 14, 2003)

sikma said:


> I have the utmost respect for you folks in IL that are obviously so passionate about this particular channel. But 7 pages of posts...


I see your wink (  ) Sikma, but I tend to think you believe we are overreacting. It's more than not having the channel. Charlie has clearly gone about this the wrong way and now is feeding us bull**** about the satellite problem. I don't want the multi-sports pack, I want my damn regional sports channel, so I can watch my 1-10 Chicago Bulls. Waiting until April is a Charlie's cheap-ass way of saving a few bucks and, once again, us current subs are getting the long-dong Charlie shaft right up the backside....


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

DishNet_Fan said:


> ... Charlie has clearly gone about this the wrong way and now is feeding us bull**** about the satellite problem.


I was wondering about the satellite problem myself. The video/audio on CSNC looks fine on D*, better then the old FSC feed. I really doubt that D* and E* would be pulling the signal from two different satellites. It's also been posted that this channel is already up in 'test mode' so the $64,000 question is what is the real hold up???


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Would someone just email or call Comcast Chicago and figure out what the hell is going on because I dont and most of chicago doesnt


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

cjrleimer said:


> Would someone just email or call Comcast Chicago and figure out what the hell is going on because I dont and most of chicago doesnt


Then why don't you just go away and not worry about this thread? You don't bother it and it won't bother you.


----------



## DishDonald (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, I have BAD news for those Chicago area subscribers who lost Fox Sorts Net Chicago on Monday. If you live in the following Zip Code Range: 60020-60499, you cannot get the Multi Sport Package added now because there is no Fox Sports Network covering that range due to Fox Sports Net pulling their signal from Dish.

Since Monday afternoon I have tried to get the Multi Sport Package added to my account. Tonight I learned that it can't be added because I live in excluded Zip Code Range. It seems as though each time I call Dish over the last two days I get a different story.

I am sorry to be the messanger of bad news.

I am supposed to be getting a call from one of the Dish Executives concerning this issue this week. If I get the call, I will try hard to get either the Multi Sport Package added as stated yesterday or something else that interests me. Whatever is given to me is going to have to be provided FREE of charge until the launch of Comcast Sports Net Chicago.

I am a Top 180 subscriber. I had Fox Sorts Net Chicago. I lost it on Monday. I can't get it's replacement, Comcast Sports Net Chicago, until April 1, 2005 at the latest. I can't get the Multi Sport Package even if I wanted to pay for it due to my Zip Code. Dish wants to make me happy, but they are unable to give me the programming that I want. I may ask that the executive give me either the HBO package or my Chicago locals FREE until April.

To those who complained about the length of this thread...sorry, but the news keeps changing.

I will let you know what happens when the executive calls me later this week.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sparkman87 said:


> Right now, that seems to be the way I'm leaning. My distant network grandfathered status ends 12/31 so I am waiting until that ends, then I will make my choice.


Distant network grandfathering has been extended until 2009. 


groomsy said:


> i told her on the website it says they will give me the multi sports package for free untill csn launches


On what website? DishNetwork's? That's the one that counts.

JL


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

justalurker said:


> Distant network grandfathering has been extended until 2009.
> JL


My understanding of that is that is will be able to either keep my 2 distants or the locals, but not both. If that's the case, it actually gives me more incentive to switch to Comcast. Then I'd get my locals there, including the HD locals, and I could still keep the distants along with the HD package on DISH. The 2 I'm grade B for here & get distant, CBS & NBC, do not come in OTA well at all. IN the evening I can get the digital CBS signal, but drops in & out alot. I can get the digiatl NBC signal OK most of the time. Analog, neither one comes in well at all & most of the time ch 2 (CBS) is unwatchable.

6 1/2 years ago I ran away as fast as I could from Comcast. Swore I'd never go back, but right now they may offer the best option.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Youre going back to The cable company Big Mistake.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

well i have to suggest switching to DirectTV if you are gonna switch, but next year they are going to ruin Tivo, so i'm not sure what to do, and lurker i told her it said it on the dish website, and she totally blew me off, i'm getting upset, and maybe i will ask for my Starz to be free untill they get comcast running


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

groomsy said:


> well i have to suggest switching to DirectTV if you are gonna switch, but next year they are going to ruin Tivo, so i'm not sure what to do, and lurker i told her it said it on the dish website, and she totally blew me off, i'm getting upset, and maybe i will ask for my Starz to be free untill they get comcast running


THe main reason I'd switch to Comcast is because they are the only ones that will have CSN-HD. I don't see either D* or E* put put the HD feeds of the RSN's anytime soon, bandwidth just isn't there. Charlie has made it known that there isn't any compelling HD content out there. If I can keep the existing HD package and the distant networks from E* only, I only duplicate 2 HD channels, ESPN & Discovery HD theatre. Keep HDnet, HDnet movies & TNT-HD and pick up INHD 1 & 2, plus Cinemas & Starz HD available if I'd keep that package.

With E* I have a $5/ mo fee just to keep the extra rooms active X 4 extra receivers and I can get an HD DVR without the huge upfront costs.

This is the 1st time in the past 7 years I've even considered going back to cable and the thing that started this process is the CSN situation. No matter what, this is one of the 5 most important channels to me, so a major part of my decision will be based on it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

cjrleimer said:


> Would someone just email or call Comcast Chicago and figure out what the hell is going on because I dont and most of chicago doesnt


Here is the response I got from comcast when I questioned them about the launch date on Dish.

Thanks for contacting us. DISH Network has an agreement with Comcast SportsNet
Chicago for carriage and hopes to announce a launch date soon. Once DISH Network
notifies Comcast SportsNet Chicago on when the network will be launched, we will post
that information on our web site, http://www.comcastsportsnet.com. It is up to DISH
Network on when they plan to launch our network. For further information on this
matter, contact DISH Network directly.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Considering the fact that ALL of Chicago's professional sports teams suck, along with each team's owner, why would anyone WANT to watch them?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

... and this thread just keeps on going going and going....


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

Darkman said:


> ... and this thread just keeps on going going and going....


If u dont like it, then why are u reading it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

for those dish people who wanted to watch tonight's depaul game on another rsn, it isnt being carried by fsn ohio (dayton) or any other rsn, so we are out of luck. 

With Comcast Sportsnet carrying most of the Depaul games, and with the Bulls playing tonight, they didnt pick up the game and FSN chicago did, so I guess we wont see any Depaul games this season. 

regarding friday's notre dame vs michigan hockey game on fsn chicago, that game is originatting from fsn detroit, so if you have the multisport pack by then, turn on channel 430.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Chicagoguy63 said:


> If u dont like it, then why are u reading it?


I never said "I don't like it" ( ...on the opposite actually - it's quite entertaining" .. and keeps on going going and going ...  )

Basically that is all i ment.


----------



## greggg (Dec 3, 2003)

And going. The fact is once again Dish is giving us less for more. I don't change because I have too much invested in equipment, and for all of its faults I still think E is the best option, but that doesn't mean we can't complain when we are asked to bend at the waist.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Please From all of us here Just Get Comcast Chicago so the misery can end here


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ya.. it's comin' .. BUT ..so is Christmas


----------



## DishDonald (Nov 19, 2004)

Wednesday evening December 1 6:00PM

Called Dish again. It is the 5th call since Monday morning. The news is different every time. This time I learned that the Chicago area viewers WILL be getting the Multi Sport Package on December 15 FREE of charge for the duration of time that Comcast Sports Net Chicago is not available.

I am sorry that I posted what now seems to be poor information last night. It was what I heard at that time.

I am not calling Dish until after December 15 in regards to this issue. I am going to allow December 15 to arrive and see if the Multi Sports Package (or Comcast Sports Net Chicago) is added at that time. If something is not added at that time, I will call again. If I find any added charges on my account, Dish will receive a call from me.

Dish still says that Comcast Sports Net Chicago is coming BY April 1 and they really do expect it to be available well before that date. Seems like Comcast is saying that they have signed the contract and Dish is saying that it will be available when they are ready to release it.

How many Chicago area Dish subscribers have called to complain? It might be that the percentage of complaints to subscribers is low and Dish does not see this as a big issue.

This has been a tough week for me. Each time I have talked to Dish I have had to listen to a very loud humming sound on my phone. I have contacted the local phone company (SBC) and the repair is scheduled before Friday evening. So, if I did hear some information incorrectly, I am sorry. I did have each person repeat what they had stated to me in a slow, clear, louder voice so I could hear it better over the loud hum. I never gave the wrong information, just what was told by the individual at that time. Tonight, the person did say December 1-5 and I repeated it for acceptance.

Thanks for understanding


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

DishDonald,

Your posts are most informative and descriptive ones in this thread...

I enjoy reading them.... 
Thanks for ALL THAT info...


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Dish Donald Thanks for giving us updates and information so Between Tonight and Sunday It should be Up or what ?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I don't think he said THAT.....


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry I just wasnt sure what he meant in that I thought it would be up in the coming week my bad.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cjrleimer said:


> Dish Donald Thanks for giving us updates and information so Between Tonight and Sunday It should be Up or what ?


The Don's last post said Dec 15th for free Multi Sport - no date for CSNCH other than the ubiqutous April 1st, 2005.

I don't know what is special about the 15th that isn't already special. Perhaps a CSR wanted people to back off for a couple of weeks? 

JL


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

Great night not to have had CSN-C, our lousy Bulls beat the Lakers. Let's see, D* customers got to watch this, Comcast customers got to watch this, biy us E* customers, NOOOOOO. Thanks for saving us a few bucks Charlie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2004)

Ahem.....YES NETWORK? When is this network going to be added to Dish? Will we be expecting to get this station by April fools day as well?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, December 15th would give Charlie a chance to speak about this on the Charlie Chat before it happens. 

BTW: *All* fools day.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

this has been like my 5 call in the week, anyway the CSR t hat i talked to said it will launch 4/1/05 , she didnt say earlier or whatever, she said dish is having a dispute with dish and thats why it isnt being launched, i told them about the email that comcast has a deal with dish and thats all she told me, next time i call i am going to bring up the fact that there saying there launching it on April Fools day, i'm very pissed, and when my dad gets home from my sisters in Virginia i am going to talk to him about switching to Direct.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

My emphasis added - fighting with oneself?


groomsy said:


> this has been like my 5 call in the week, anyway the CSR t hat i talked to said it will launch 4/1/05 , she didnt say earlier or whatever, she said *dish is having a dispute with dish* and thats why it isnt being launched, i told them about the email that comcast has a deal with dish and thats all she told me, next time i call i am going to bring up the fact that there saying there launching it on April Fools day, i'm very pissed, and when my dad gets home from my sisters in Virginia i am going to talk to him about switching to Direct.


Bye Bye! 

JL


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

Call me crazy, but I wonder if Dish is seeing what happens with the NHL lockout before adding the channel.

Now that the two sides have a scheduled meeting for next week, if the NHL resumes play...Comcast will have both the Bulls and the Blackhawks games....surely that will force Dish to get off their Cheap Asses and load the channel...

And speaking of Fox Sports Net Chicago, the channel is still up on the Satellite, so the hackers can view that channel also, just not the paying customers. 

And giving us the Sports Pack for Free is a poor decision on Dish's part...Why not just give us our local RSN for pete's sake. I dont care about IMAX and Tom Arnold, I care about Chicago Sports.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Heres something Complain to Fox Chicago because it was not Dish Network that did it It was FOX Sports that did it so why not tell them to bring it back so you can have your Chicago Sports , and one other thing most games are on Comcast So what games are you missing from this. 
PS For Bulls Games get League Pass .


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

cjrleimer said:


> Heres something Complain to Fox Chicago because it was not Dish Network that did it It was FOX Sports that did it so why not tell them to bring it back so you can have your Chicago Sports , and one other thing most games are on Comcast So what games are you missing from this.
> PS For Bulls Games get League Pass .


PPS Bulls games are blacked out on League Pass. And, while FSN Chicago is still showing some live local programming, including some DePaul & U of I basketball. If you really believe that FSN pulled there channel you really are naive. WHy would they won't top lessen the number of possible viewers? So they can charge their advertisers less? They have NO incentive to pull the channel from DISH. :nono2: By the way, where is Sparks in the CSN-C viewing area? I see no city named Sparks in Il, In,Ia, Wi or anywhere else that would be in the CSN-C rights area.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

cjrleimer said:


> Heres something Complain to Fox Chicago because it was not Dish Network that did it It was FOX Sports that did it so why not tell them to bring it back so you can have your Chicago Sports , and one other thing most games are on Comcast So what games are you missing from this.
> PS For Bulls Games get League Pass .


What is your source for this?

FSN Chicago is still on every cable system in Chicago, as well as on Directtv

Here are the Facts:

Comcast Sportsnet Chicago is on EVERY Provider in Chicago except Dish Network

Fox Sports Net Chicago is on EVERY Provider in Chicago except Dish Network

And the League Pass games are blacked out in Chicago.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Chicagoguy63 said:


> Comcast Sportsnet Chicago is on EVERY Provider in Chicago except Dish Network
> Fox Sports Net Chicago is on EVERY Provider in Chicago except Dish Network


Really? Voom and SkyAngel have CSNCH and FSNCH? Or when you say *every* provider do you mean nearly every?
(And I only picked those two because they are obvious. Be careful with absolute statements.  )

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

One incentive for Liberty to pull FSN Chicago might be for non payment of normal fees.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Direc Tv Still Carries both Fox Sports Net Chicago channel 639 and Comcast Sports Net Chicago channel 640 I'm glad I now have Direc Tv. Bye Bye Dish Network So Long and Farewell and nice knowing ya!


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Maybe DISH doesn't like Chicago because it's dishes are always been blown out of alignment.

(Windy city...think about it )


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Thats a bunch of crap .


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Well If youre going To Direct TV Bad News Now FSN Chicago is off of Direct TV so the only option is Comcast .


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Haha...

Charlie "wasn't born yesturday"


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

DirectTV still has comcast thats one up on Charlie "Dumbass" Ergen


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cjrleimer said:


> Well If youre going To Direct TV Bad News Now FSN Chicago is off of Direct TV so the only option is Comcast .


Interesting. I wonder how long it will be until FSN disappears from cable as well? The penalty for not having professional teams?

BTW: For those who said affected customers would get the sports pack free. I'm affected and still not getting any freebees.

Question: Have those in Chicago lost the ALTs as well?

JL


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

cjrleimer said:


> Well If youre going To Direct TV Bad News Now FSN Chicago is off of Direct TV so the only option is Comcast .


As of 12/31 FSN Chicago is being removed from D*s lineup I fully except this channel to go dark soon and merge with CSN Chicago.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DCSholtis said:


> As of 12/31 FSN Chicago is being removed from D*s lineup I fully except this channel to go dark soon and merge with CSN Chicago.


FSN and CSN will not merge. Different ownership with different products to offer. It is possible FSN Chicago will "merge" with FSN Midwest giving Chicago access to national FSN programs and college sports with the usual blackout provisions. But FSN shows won't show up on CSN.

JL


----------



## DishDonald (Nov 19, 2004)

I mentioned last week that the Multi Sports Package is going to be FREE while we wait for Comcast Sport Net Chicago to launch on Dish Network. The date that Dish is providing the Multi Sport package is December 15, which is still 8 days away.

I have to wonder if the carriage contracts for Fox Sport Chicago were allowed to expire on Dish, and now Direct TV. Or is it that Dish, and now Direct TV, are dropping the channel because there are no professional sport teams carried on Fox Sport Chicago? Either way, there is still some college sports available on Fox Sport Chicago that we are missing.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Well Personally I think Comcast Chicago Could be similar down the road lets say to A Comcast Philly with some FSN programming but Personally the networks dead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Haha...
> 
> Charlie "wasn't born yesturday"


He is still wrong making Chicago people wait until April to view their local RSN, while Sacramento got theres as the NBA season started.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

It maybe is not up to him...

and .. we ll see what happens... April 1st is the Latest... (for all it matters - it can happen any time between now and then.. AND .. if what DishDonald said is correct.. after Dec 15 th.. the Multi-Pack could be Free until April 1st (or until the day they make channel available)... - Which is "something" (at least).. even though not a Perfect Solution to some...


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Fox Sports Net Chicago is supposed to be pulled on Direc Tv to make way for an alternate Comcast Sports Net Chicago Channel in Chicago. FSN's Chicago days are numbered on satellite period


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Hell FSN Chicago's days are numbered period.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

Has any one gotten the Multi Sports Package yet as a result of FSN being taken away? I just wondered if it was worth a call to dish, or if it would be a waste of time..


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

darrinmy said:


> Has any one gotten the Multi Sports Package yet as a result of FSN being taken away? I just wondered if it was worth a call to dish, or if it would be a waste of time..


I currenly have the sport pack...just got my bill from sbc and i was billed for the month of december with no credit.

A rep told me a week ago that I would be getting a credit...so if it isnt on next month's bill....then u will hear me scream.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Read above somewhere
Someone said - Dec 15th..... or something..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:
 

> Read above somewhere
> Someone said - Dec 15th..... or something..


Someone has been saying a lot of somethings but so far no action to match.

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Well, "the fat lady didn't sing yet" 
(AKA - it's not Dec 15th yet


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Well, "the fat lady didn't sing yet"
> (AKA - it's not Dec 15th yet


But she is warming up.

JL


----------



## markav (Jul 26, 2004)

darrinmy said:


> Has any one gotten the Multi Sports Package yet as a result of FSN being taken away? I just wondered if it was worth a call to dish, or if it would be a waste of time..


A guy in the thread about this topic on the other forum called in about it and was given multi sports right away, he says.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

markav said:


> A guy in the thread about this topic on the other forum called in about it and was given multi sports right away, he says.


He also said that he got billed for it. 

JL


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

Well...... I guess I'll wait as patiently as possible till the 15th... Then start *****in....


----------



## markav (Jul 26, 2004)

justalurker said:


> He also said that he got billed for it.
> 
> JL


These are the posts I'm talking about. At a quick glance, I see no mention of people saying they've been charged without an indication they'll be credited in that thread.



> Just Called Dish
> Called and complained no fox sports chi
> dish gav me sports pack for 5.99 for 5 months
> and a 30.00 credit
> ...





> Well today I still didn't have the multi sport package for free in lieu of FSN chicago being dumped and having to play the waiting game for comcast chicago for whatever reason. I called dish just a few minutes ago and they activated the multi sports pack for free. Its up and running now, it took 5 minutes to show up. I also had them activate it for my father in law's account. If you are in the same boat as me I recommend giving them a call.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

He was mentioning the other forum Lurker...


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Well guys good news Monday the Charlie Chat is taking place so you guys might be able to get some answers as to what the hell is going on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

cjrleimer said:


> Well guys good news Monday the Charlie Chat is taking place so you guys might be able to get some answers as to what the hell is going on.


I plan on asking why Dish Network has been taking out a full page ad in the Chicago Tribune Sports section daily for the past few weeks, but doesn't see fit to give Chicago fans either of their Regional Sports networks.


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

ChicagoGuy63 said:


> I plan on asking why Dish Network has been taking out a full page ad in the Chicago Tribune Sports section daily for the past few weeks, but doesn't see fit to give Chicago fans either of their Regional Sports networks.


Those ads were right near an ad for CSN, advertising the game on D* on 640 & on Comcast on 37/78 & on ch 175 in HD.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Well Could I see that see that ad saying the promotion because That is very odd.


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

cjrleimer said:


> Well Could I see that see that ad saying the promotion because That is very odd.


What's so odd? Buy the Tribune, you'll see the ads!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

I misssed the Charlie Chat.. Was anything mentioned anout giving us the Multi Sports Package???


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Good rumors.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36347


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Charlie said The 1st of April 2005 but Im going to check the word out and see


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mwgiii said:


> Good rumors.


Actually bad rumors.

To answer the question, on the chat they said CSN Chicago *BY* April 1st, 2005. Nothing about any free offers for those without an RSN.

JL


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Soon will be that DEC 15th date.. and some will call them for that Free Offer.. (or further info/update at the least ...on the ongoing saga)


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't seen any new channels.. I did notice they totally removed 421. Anyone else see anything different? Just warming up my dialing finger.....

Thanks,


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

they DID remove 421...

It mentions here somewhat:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36396


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

2 weeks in and still NO Comcast Chicago


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

You were expecting them to change their mind?


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

I was expecting the network to Hit by now


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

well no offense but you gotta be kinda stupid, it said premeiring 4/1/05, i know they say they hope its sooner but we know charlie is a cheap *******


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Maybe there waiting for the Baseball Season since the Bulls Are the laughting stock of the NBA


----------



## DishNet_Fan (Oct 14, 2003)

The Bulls have won 2 in a row, and the last 2 games they lost were less than 8 points combined.

I hope they go on a huge winning streak, not only because I am a fan, but more importantly, so more people ***** to Charlie about being a cheap-ass for not offering Comcast Chicago immediately.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

You do make a great point there I mean the Bulls are Improving but someone has got to tell Charlie to Just put the Damn Channel On So This Crisis Can end and everyone can be happy.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

Dish network is crazy as hell to not have this channel up and running already. If I was living in Chicago and a Dish network subscriber i would have already made the switch to Direc Tv a month ago.


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

i am trying to move to D* for this but i am also trying to be a loyal customer to dish, i havent had dish long maybe 3 years but i dont want them to make me leave, but i am considering it very much


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

Now that E* has taken away FSN-C, FSN signs a contract with the AFL. Copied this from the sports forum. More live sports we will miss! & before anyone comments on Arena Football, I am a sponsor of the Chicago Rush. I go to 2-3 games a year and have grown to really like arena football. The live game experience is more fun than the NFL, lots of points, a great family atmosphere.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.arenafootball.com/around...afl/458992.html


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Subscribe to the multi sport youll get the Rush games via the other affiliates. Besides FSN Chicago Will eventually die.


----------



## DishDonald (Nov 19, 2004)

Over the past few weeks since FSN Chicago was removed from Dish I have been calling Dish to get the Multi-Sport Package as compensation. On November 29, the day that FSN Chicago was removed, I was told that I would get the Multi-Sport Package FREE. Well, as you all notice, it is December 21 and I still have not seen any resemblance of the Multi-Sport Package.

I have had several conversations with several "Executives" at Dish. Each has agreed that I would get the Multi-Sport Package FREE, but nobody seems to know what the code is. Every time I talk to one of the execs, they explain that Dish is doing everything possible to get Comcast SportsChicago on well before the announced date of April 1, but that there must be a minor issue that needs to be worked out. They also tell me that there is an email exchange going on with all of the people trying to figure out 1) the code for the FREE Multi-Sport Package and 2) the actual availability of Comcast Chicago.

I am getting very tired of all of this...and I know many other Chicago area subscribers are. I urge us all to write to [email protected] AND the following postal address:

Echostar Communications Corporation
Dispute Resolution Department
P.O. Box 9040
Littleton, CO 80120

I have done both, and it would help to have others follow through.


----------



## cjrleimer (Nov 17, 2004)

Well Comcast Chicago Annouced Today That there distrubting to a bunch of hap ass cable companies but Not Dish Network on 1/1/05 the deal takes places. I know this I would get on Comcast Chicago and ask them what the hell is going on her becuase The Bulls are starting to play good.


----------



## rcsoxfan (Aug 9, 2004)

according to the slate that was on dish when the fsn chicago went bye bye, on april 1st csn chicago will be added to the lineup. that's what dish said....hope that helps .....


----------



## DishDonald (Nov 19, 2004)

Well, I waited long enough to have Dish handle everything they said they would for the past few weeks.

This morning, December 22, I called and talked to yet another member of Dish's Executive Team. This person was very kind, and after I filled her in on the situation, very helpful.

Since losing Fox Sports Net Chicago on November 29, I have tried to get the Multi-Sport Package added FREE as compensation until the launch of Comcast Sports Net on April 1, 2005. I have talked to many CSR's, Supervisors, and even Dish Executives. Some tried to give me other things free. Some had no idea what I was talking about. Some were trying very hard to get everything done with a code (which seems to be non-existent) that would cancel the Multi-Sport Package when the Comcast Sports Net Chicago was added.

Today, after waiting over three weeks, I agreed to have Multi-Sport Package added to my account. Dish is crediting my account for 4 months of the $5.99 cost AND I will not have to pay anything in April to cancel the Multi-Sport Package (Fee waived).

Before I was off the phone with the Executive, the channels were available.

I know many games will be blacked out. But, at least I finally received what I have been wanting for the past few weeks. An understanding that this issue is hurting the Chicago area, and some type of compensation from them.

Everyone else in the Chicago area who wants this deal needs to call and ask to be connected to a member of the Executive Department. It does not look as though any automatic deal is going to be made.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rcsoxfan said:


> according to the slate that was on dish when the fsn chicago went bye bye, on april 1st csn chicago will be added to the lineup. that's what dish said....hope that helps .....


Old news.

According to the slate that was on the Charlie Chat, and the words spoken, it will be up BY that date. In time for Baseball season.

JL


----------



## groomsy (Apr 27, 2004)

Bulls have won 5 in a row now, i know this id no fluke as they beat the world champions of last year, today finally my wheelchair was fixed so hopefully soon i will switch to D*


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

groomsy said:


> Bulls have won 5 in a row now


Yes, but have they had any good fights lately? GO PACERS! 

JL


----------



## Sparkman87 (Apr 28, 2002)

I will have this channel 1/3/05. Comcast coming to install. Keeping E* HD, supers, & distant nets on my 2 HD sets. Getting 1 HD, dual tuner DVR, 1 SD DVR, 1 HD receiver, 1 reg digital receiver & 3 set hooked up analog only. Charging $45 installation fee. Will have Digital Silver(includes HBO). Total monthly bill about $107, $30 less than E* is now. E* should be about $32, so just about a break even proposition. Comcast giving 3 free months of Digital Silver in 1st yr, saves $216. Since local HD will be in Comcast package, can turn my antenna and get Milwaukee HD OTA. 

My contact @ [email protected] .com has been great with waiving all downgrade & cancellation fees that would apply. Understand why I'm doing this & leaving door open for a return to more E* programming when more choices appear. I ran by him my solutions for establishing 2 or 3 HD sports Alt channels & rotating RSN HD among them when they are on and he thought that it was a good idea and would take it to his contacts in programming. He promised to get back to me if anything ever comes of it.


----------

